# Sticky  What "tools" do I need to "make" a hiking or walking stick ??



## John Smith_inFL

I'm seeing an increase in viewers from outside of the membership area. And I'm thinking that some may be thinking that they would love to make their own sticks but don't have the tools or workspace to even start.
What would you suggest for the "Very Basic" beginner entry-level tools for a person to find or purchase to make their own stick.


----------



## dww2

The most basic kit I could make (and have made) a stick with would be a saw, a knife or rasp, and some sandpaper. Then some sort of finish and a rubber tip.

For my natural shape, one-piece root sticks, that's still pretty much all I use.


----------



## CV3

dww2 cover the basic. You do not need a shop full of tools or a large work area. I started making sticks in a one room apartment with a very small patio. There are many you Tubes on the subject and a number of good books. You can find some of examples in the reading room section on the home page. How to books. depending on what your stick making goal is you can see a number of tools and how they are ysed in those books,


----------



## valky307

When I started out I had a hefty sharp blade knife (Marttiini knives) not expensive, to remove the bark, a back saw to keep the cuts straight and true plus a variety of sandpaper grits from course to fine.
Once I got into it I bought a stationary belt sander and that helped me reduce working time tremendously.


----------

